
Panasonic's human blinkers help people concentrate in open-plan offices - bryanrasmussen
https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/17/panasonics-wearable-blinkers-concentrate-open-plan-offices-technology/
======
ThrowawayR2
Though appropriate, since it serves much the same function, the choice of the
term blinkers seems rather unfortunate given its origin:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinkers_(horse_tack)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinkers_\(horse_tack\)).

(Then again, given the number of workplaces that reportedly treat their
employees like livestock, perhaps the term is fitting after all.)

